

Post-mortem report of my free online dating service; Part 2 of 2 - sosuke
http://www.sosuke.com/index.php/2011/10/08/post-mortem-report-of-my-free-online-dating-service-part-2-of-2/

======
sosuke
I made a comment recently about my dislike of multi-part blog posts without
realizing I had started one of my own before commenting. I guess I just didn't
like how long it took me to finish my own story.

